# Finally my little family!



## Leisha88

:pink::baby: My little poppys journey in the world. We had been trying for around 2 years. October 2017 we had lost a baby which hit me hard as I was 29 and desperate for a family. me and my husband decided to get married after the miscarriage :wedding:but we found out we were pregnant again on Valentine’s Day 2018 :yipee:over the moon!! so when I was 26 weeks pregnant we were married. When I was 40+2 and very uncomfortable. After a bath I lay on my bed and instantly started feeling tightenings. I was booked in for an early epidural due to health reasons so I got so excited and made my way to the hospital. Me and baby was fine but at 2:30am Monday morning my baby girl became distressed so after I had a sweep and a pessary fitted they decided to break my waters. My contractions got so so strong it was nearly unbearable. They realised I hadn’t dialated more than 1cm and they found that she had her bowels open inside me so had to have an emergency c section and a spinal block as I wasn’t dialated enough for an epidural. My husband JUST got there before they took her out and When they showed her to me and my husband my face dropped I could not believe how much she looked like her daddy (and still does) she is the most beautiful thing I had ever seen. My baby daughter was born 22/10/2018 at 6:18am weighing 8lbs 6oz of gorgeousness :dust:


----------



## pinkstarbinks

Aw a very big congratulations. What a lovely little lady you have got x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Congratulations Mama!! She's gorgeous!!


----------



## AllyMV88

Congrats, she is beautiful! I found out I was pregnant with my son Valentine's Day 2018 as well! His due date was Oct 23 but he was born Oct 30.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## LunaRose

Congratulations, she's such a beauty!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Congratulations she is adorable and congratulations on ure wedding.


----------



## fogg29

So sweet!! All the best =D&gt;=D&gt;\\:D/\\:D/


----------



## 21p1eco

Congratulations!​


----------

